# 2007 350z Transmission/Clutch Trouble



## Oncidium (Mar 1, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I have searched through these forums and found many 350z’s that have transmissions replaced, clutch troubles and recalls. It seems like specifically, there have been lots of problems with the 350z transmission.

I purchased my 350z brand new and have 17,000 miles on it. 

When I shift from any gear, especially down shifting, it’s very hard to get the vehicle in gear, even though the clutch is fully depressed. If I don’t shift at just the correct rpm (with clutch fully depressed) I can hear my syncros grinding, or clipping. When going from a stop to first gear, it’s near impossible to shift from neutral to first gear, having to ‘force’ the car into gear.

I informed my dealership of this problem and they told me there was a recall on the slave cylinder. I left it at the dealership over night and they replaced the slave cylinder well, so they say. 
As soon as I drove the vehicle off the lot it seems like the problem got even worse!

I’ve been babying my 350z and every car I have owned in the past was manual so I doubt it’s something I’ve caused. I know this is common, but as additional information, around 10k miles, when in neutral the flywheel sounds like rocks in a tin can. It was always there, but around 10k miles the noise became pronounced.


----------



## rurry44 (Aug 27, 2008)

*clutch problems*

At 37,000 miles I had my clutch, flywheel, pressure plate and throwout bearing replaced with a high performance jwt components. I got 8000 miles before the clutch disentgrated. I was told that the stock nissan clutches on the 350z (2005) had problems and look at a high perfomance type. Does anyone have any suggestions for me at this JUNKTURE.

rurry44:givebeer:


----------



## marciavl2002 (Jun 30, 2009)

I recently was driving my car at 28k miles and thewhen I was clutching the clutch easily dropped to the floorboard. It pops back up 1/2 way and I pull it up the other part with my foot. I can still shift...but it is definitely troubling because I haven't a clue what is wrong with it for sure yet. I haven't taken it in to have it looked at yet because I don't have the money to fix it in these economic times and havent driven my car since it is a 2005 Nissan 350z roadster.


----------



## dauja (Sep 7, 2009)

*same problem*

Have you figured out what the problem was. I have a 2005 coupe and my clutch pedal did the same thing. I thought it might be the master cylinder so I took it to the nissan dealer and they told me that it isn't the master cylinder because it doesn't happen in the morning when the car is cold. I usually happens after driving a bit, so the mechanic said that it is probably my pressure plate getting heated up and sticking. I left it that cause he said I should not worry about it until the car is not drivable, then fix it.

have you had yours fixed yet?


----------



## PbLead (Aug 8, 2009)

The older manual transmissions had problems with synchro's going out. And that was due to people racing them. But they fixed that. So I would say replace the master and slave cylinder as a pair.


----------



## marciavl2002 (Jun 30, 2009)

They said it was in the transmission/clutch. It was under warranty and they fixed it without charging me anything for it. It is working fabulously now. It actually shifts better than it ever has. I am trying to find the paperwork so I can give you more details of what it was exactly. I wouldn't let it go if it deals with the warranty. It was 5 years or 35k miles I think. If I find the paperwork I will repost it. I put it in the perfect place of course.


----------



## marciavl2002 (Jun 30, 2009)

Yours sounds exactly like mine. It started to happen after I drove it for about a half hour and then the problems began. It seemed to be fine when I started out and got worse as I drove it. I will look really hard for that paperwork tomorrow. I know they said the transmission was involved.


----------



## dauja (Sep 7, 2009)

thanks for replying, let me know if you find the paperwork I would love to know exactly what it is when I talk to the nissan guys.


----------



## dauja (Sep 7, 2009)

Marciav|2002, did you ever get chance to take a look at those papers?


----------



## BRACKLEBUG (Sep 11, 2009)

I also had all the problems with the clutch (transmission is fine). My Z had 34,000 miles on it when the clutch really begin to slip. Took to dealer..quoted $2,600 to 2,800 to replace as clutch is a WEAR part. Decided NOT to put same crappy clutch in at dealer for another 34,000mi. Ordered best clutch from Clutchmasters (lots of pos feedback). had a reputable auto service install and turn brake rotors for $385.00. The car drives better that it ever has and the clutch pedal feels like a sports car should feel. Please stay away from dealer installed clutches and save aggravation and money.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

I hate to say this BUT, it's NOT the dealer's fault. They use Nissan parts, from fuses to engine/trans. If you don't like how quick your Nissan clutch is gonna wear out, go high performance or sell the car.


----------



## BRACKLEBUG (Sep 11, 2009)

You are right. It's not the dealer. They just have to sell you the same crappy clutch. I did go to better clutch and it worked perfect as you could read from my previous entry. Do a little research and see it's a widespread problem that the DEALER cannot fix!


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Exactly, all dealer's use Nissan parts. If you don't like the crappy nissan clutch or other parts, don't blame the dealer.


----------



## BRACKLEBUG (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you a dealer? If you read my entries above, you will see that it is NOT the dealer, but Nissan itself. The Dealer cannot help because of Nissan. And by the way, Nissan does not make clutches or fuses. If you are a dealer, you should know that. If not, then do a little research


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Your right, Nissan don't make the parts. It's just only what they suggest because it is OEM part. Nissan says it's good enough for what THEY (Nissan) wants.


----------



## mrdell12345 (Jan 19, 2010)

Yeah dude it sounds like you gotta crappy clutch


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

If you're hearing chater in nutral then the isolator springs in the clutch disk may be either severly warn ir they may have came completely out and dancing around in the bell housing. If it's warrenty then just deal with the OEM clutch if you are paying to do it then get an after market.


----------



## Jtatt (Mar 13, 2010)

*04 350z Roadster Clutch Problems*

I feel so much better to find out that I'm not the only one with clutch problems. The original owner of my 2004 350z Roadster had the clutch replaced at 35K. I bought it thinking it would last a while and it was probably due to his wear/tear. Well yesterday my dealer told me I need a new clutch at 71K! Same time that it had happened to the last owner. They basically implied that I wore out the clutch but I don't even drive the car year round (I store it away for the winter). I've contacted both the previous dealer and mine and they deny that there's any defect or existing problem. I filed a complaint with Nissan Corporate today and was told that a Regional Manager will contact me back but I'm not expecting much. I LOVE my car but I can't keep affording the clutch going every 35K. I may make a very hard decision to sell it. So far I'm hearing that the real problem could be the clutch sleeve or the nissan clutch part (some recommending a high performance clutch). I don't know what to do so please let me know of any info that may help! Thanks!:waving:


----------



## Teejay67 (Oct 29, 2010)

*06 GT Roadster*

I'm not sure whether I feel better or worse knowing that this is a pretty frequent issue with these cars. I bought mine last fall with only 32K kilometers on it (so obviously the previous owner had stored it as well) almost a year to the day that my clutch started acting up. Because of the cold winters I stored the car about a month after purchasing it and have barely put 10K kilometers on it. After reading all the issues with Nissan's own clutch I have decided that I am better off to put an aftermarket clutch on because it's not covered in my $4000 extended warranty provided by Nissan nor is the loaner car Ihave been driving for the last week waiting for the part. Anyways has anyone any experience with the exedy clutch and flywheel/
I don't race the car I srtictly use the car on nice days and maybe let er go every now and then in the county. I know there are some really great aftermarket performance clutches but I've heard they can be a little loud for the average street driver. 
I just find it ridiculous that so many of these OEM clutches go and Nissan pretends to know nothing about it and has the nerve to pass it on to the driver like I must be driving it wrong. I may be female but I've driven manual transmission cars since I had a licence to drive and that's been some time now! Once this is little nightmare is over I plan to go after Nissan Canada and try to recoup some of the expense. I realize that most of you on this site are American but if anyone has had any sucess in recouping some of the expense from Nissan I'd really appreciate hearing about it.


----------



## Jtatt (Mar 13, 2010)

*Clutch going again so I sold my Z..... *

After filing complaints with Nissan Corporate and dealing with CT regional managers, they promised to really look into the issue and possibly refund me some $ or cover the cost of the upcoming clutch replacement but that didn't go through. Between this ongoing issue and a couple small tears I noticed in my convertible top, I was lucky enough to get a good enough trade in for an Altima Coupe. The past few months have been fantastic with my Altima Coupe but I'm planning on getting a 370z in the next 2 years.... I miss my 350 so much!


----------



## Teejay67 (Oct 29, 2010)

*Heartbreaking!!!*

I`m actually driving the Altima while mine is being repaired and while I do like it you`re right its certainly not a 350z. I guess I have been fortunate that I haven`t yet had any roof issues and hopefully this clutch flywheel issue will be it till spring when I know it`ll be time to replace the tires and those cheap Bremel brakes. Urggg. Well thanks for the response and good luck the 370 isa beautiful car. Im still going to have to try cause to just let it go is not in my nature.


----------



## Nickaltima (Jan 11, 2008)

marciavl2002 said:


> I recently was driving my car at 28k miles and thewhen I was clutching the clutch easily dropped to the floorboard. It pops back up 1/2 way and I pull it up the other part with my foot. I can still shift...but it is definitely troubling because I haven't a clue what is wrong with it for sure yet. I haven't taken it in to have it looked at yet because I don't have the money to fix it in these economic times and havent driven my car since it is a 2005 Nissan 350z roadster.


i have an altima 3.5 5spd and every so often my clutch pedal looses pressure and goes to about half way or so and all i do it tap it with a little pressure about 6 ot 7 times and i can feel it building up pressure and it gets back to regular pressure and is fine after that for a while until it does it again down the road..i dont hear grinding or anything and i currently have 155k on the clutch!! try that out and see what happens it should work and even when this happens to me the clutch still engages and disengages just dsnt have any pressure in it but ive learned how to fix the issue i hope it works on yours


----------



## manuleo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have 2007 350z and i am having the same issue, since i don't have an extended warranty so i have just ordered ACT clutch with stillen Flywheel. Hopefully that works but like few people are saying its the slave cyclinder, i think nissan did an volunter campaign where they replaced the slave cyclinder.


----------

